# Max Core / Max Mem



## wokkelz (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello, 

After doing some research about what i could do with my powercolor radeon 9800pro i decided to flash its bios to a 9800xt bios... This all went very well and i now have a 9800xt that is clocked @ 411.75 core and 364.50 mem.
I downloaded a fews days ago the ATI tool from this site and installed it.. I red(?) the the whole explaination of the tool and the FAQ and red the forum but i couldnt find the right answer so.. 

When i choose find max core, the ATI tool goes to a higher core clockspeed but after a while it goed down to a very low level, does this mean my radeon cant handle it?
And when i choose find max mem it goos up alot, even so much that my screen gets all weird.. And max mem is still going up.. So if i let it just overclock the mem automaticly can it destroy me videocard?

Here is a picture of my ATI cooler, so u know that heat isnt a problem i think.. (although i cant see the temps because they are not shown) http://www.members.lycos.nl/weaxel/9800 PRO.jpg


----------



## gerdez (Apr 20, 2005)

something's wrong with your setup, I think. I think it's normal for AtiTool to go up on the core and then lower it... and it is because your card doesen't support more.

Weird things showing up while clocking the memory is not normal, it means the memory OC is too much, but AtiTool should go down when it detects artifacts, and you say it still goes up, so that's why I said something's wrong @ yourplace... conflicts or I don't know what... I'm not so much into this, but I thought I may help.


----------



## gR3iF (Apr 20, 2005)

same here on x800pro but i think u can choose the latest stable clock before it goes down here it worked well
from 450-550 max on mem


----------



## wokkelz (Apr 20, 2005)

I dont get it, the default core clock is 411 and when i push the set core clock automatic it only goed down......
And the mem clock only goed up even when my image on my screen gets all fussy :S


----------



## gR3iF (Apr 21, 2005)

try to delete atitool copletely and then reinstall newest beta


----------



## wokkelz (Apr 27, 2005)

That doesnt work either... I also tried another bios version but that didnt help either


----------



## gR3iF (Apr 27, 2005)

HEy i did a little research so here:
u have to cool the memory because the high speeds could be too much for it.
then do it the old way raise the core clock by 5 mgh and then look for artifacts while gaming same for memory its the old way to find the highest clock


----------

